# Help me its so frustrating my Betta fry will simply not grow



## Sakejing (Oct 21, 2012)

Alright,this is how it goes. My betta frys are more than 5 months old now but they SIMPLY WILL NOT GROWWW!! Ive been doing 50% percent water changes 3-4 times a week because ive read that they release some kind of stunt hormone chemical in the water .Ive been feeding them bloodworms,daphnia,flake food and the 2 kinds of pellets.The first few ingredients are Fish meal,Shrimp Meal and Krill.They are just simply about 2.5 CM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!There are 6 fry in a 8 gallon with a sponge filter.No heater becase i live in Malaysia which is next to thailand


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Since they are 5 months their growth slows down making it seem painfull slow.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Were they ever sick or exposed to illnesses in the tank? This will stunt their growth - some are affected a great deal while others may not.

You mentioned what you were feeding but you didn't say how much nor frequency. I suggest you feed them as much as they would eat - until they bloat, 2-3 times daily. They should eventually grow.

I think there are months when they grow more but I'm not sure which months/age yet since I've never really payed any attention to it. But I noticed mine can suddenly "grow" - even runts can sometimes suddenly exceed their bigger siblings - but these were giant related. Not sure about regulars.


----------



## Sakejing (Oct 21, 2012)

normally i feed them till i see a small round ball in their tummy . Ill try your method now, ill feed them till its like the size of their head


----------



## Sakejing (Oct 21, 2012)

ive just did what you told me. im making the sponge filter blow the strongest current it can so that my bettas will digest faster. will this cause appendix in fishes?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I too often use stronger currents BUT I would not advise it. Are they being tossed around? If so, reduce the pump. They will become very stressed if it's too strong. Try adding some sort of baffle like wood or plant - anything that will reduce current and provide rest area for fry.

Pellets usually have a more balanced nutrition. Try feeding them more worms than pellets. Worms contain more fat and usually will boost more growth compared to daphnia, mosq larva or pellets. Remember to be patient. They will not grow over night, but they will eventually grow. . . . As far as I know they keep growing until 1 year (at least).


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I always make sure there is a current. Not enough to shove them around, but enough for them to work their muscles.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

the problem is your tank is too small you need a bigger tank like 20G+ trust me it will work if you have a bigger tank


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Bigger tank, 3+ feedings a day when fry and juvies.. especially live foods.. water changes often - daily when at fry stage, every few days at the most in grow out (when grow out is larger).. for that size of a tank you need it almost daily.


----------



## Sakejing (Oct 21, 2012)

will it be necessary for 6 frys?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

You would be surprised!! It makes such a huge difference... I noticed this with rescued stunted adults. They got just that extra 9 gallons, and they were twice the size they were before... (20 to a 29 long)


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes, I forgot about tank size. The bigger the tank, the faster they grow.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Sakejing said:


> The first few ingredients are Fish meal,Shrimp Meal and Krill.


Those are awful ingredients. "Fish meal" is all the leftover crap after a fish has been stripped of all the quality parts - scales, bones, fins, etc. it's the waste of fish processing plants, ground up into a meal. Shrimp meal is the shells, legs, and other garbage that is discarded. The quality alternative is "whole fish meal". Whole fish meal means that the entire fish is ground up. Quality foods like NLS use whole foods (fish, squid, etc) not leftover scraps. Try switching to a higher quality staple food - look for the word "whole".


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I use NLS  they make pellets specific to the fish: cichlid, regular, betta fish formula, grow (young fish), etc.


----------

